
TechCrunch Has Redesigned, Again - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/15/techcrunch-has-redesigned-again/
======
kylelibra
Personally I think TechCrunch's content is the issue, not the design. Although
this design is much improved, I'd also like to see them make some editorial
changes. Step in the right direction regardless.

~~~
joelrunyon
Responsiveness (especially on news sites) is a HUGE win for those reading on
tablets/phones. The content doesn't matter if it's completely unreadable.

------
chrisjtow
TechCrunch is a hype machine. The writers tend to be bandwagoners. Creating
awards for best start-ups misses the point of a start-up, to become a great
company, not a media darling.

I look at TechCrunch the way I look at Deadspin, Gawker, or any tabloid
website. Not for content, simply for splash.

------
slowdown
They don't need to re-shape the way their website looks, just the way they
handle journalism. These guys are one of the few to bastardize journalism in
the tech space. We want to read about News - about reporting what happens,
exactly right? Not about what somebody else _thinks_ of the news. And that's
exactly what Techcrunch does - Steal the news from communities like
Hackernews, Reddit, etc. and add their own bias, repackage and sell it with
ads. Viola, money! Because AOL.

~~~
cleverjake
Neither here nor there. No reason to use a story about a redesign as a soapbox
for your complaints, no matter how accurate they may be.

~~~
mayneack
Under the correct assumption that there was some effort to increase readership
by this move, commenting that the design was not their biggest problem seems
relevant enough for an internet comment.

------
untog
Makes those recycled press releases really shine.

------
camus2
I prefer the old version. i have a 13 inch screen. All i see is a big header
and little content. I think the new design has a whitespace problem and lacks
of personality. It feels like it was designed by developpers , not by
designers.

As for the content,i prefer ArsTechnica, I like long articles about specific
subjects instead of news about "dirsuptive app X".

------
rhizome
I found a positively amateur Javascript/HTML problem that tells me maybe they
have a porn-site problem where no competent programmer wants anything to do
with them, much less take their money in exchange for work. Or they've been
pranked.

My apologies to the porn site industry for the aspersion.

------
adventured
I notice they're placing the thumbnails to the right of the headline. Most
arguments I've seen strongly advocate for placing thumbnails to the left of
the headline or just above the headline, because the eye will be quickly drawn
to the image and you want it to flow top to down or left to right, into the
headline, as a natural habit for western languages (jumping right to left in
the process of viewing / reading, is unnatural, that is).

------
jonathanjaeger
I know first impressions are not always the best, but I find it much harder to
read the titles quickly. Take a look at Mashable, for example -- scrolling
through that is a mess. I had no problem with the old TechCrunch design and
now I feel there are so many competing things happening at the same time.
AllThingsD article titles are right there and the contrast in color and clean
design makes it easier to scroll.

~~~
cheald
FWIW, the Mashable design was constructed with a focus on visual content over
serial order of headlines; for those of us that are used to an RSS reader,
it's less optimal, but it was intentional after coming to a better
understanding of our core audience. It's worked out quite well for us.

~~~
jonathanjaeger
Thanks for the clarification, cheald! Of course you did user testing and know
your audience way better than I do, haha, but the design just irks me for my
way of consuming Mashable content. So my opinion is as always my own
subjective taste (selfishly). But I do still consume some of the content :)

~~~
cheald
I totally understand - I wasn't nuts about it, either, since I really do tend
to like serial textual information, rather than more undirected visual
information. It's grown on me, though (looking at it for hours on end will do
that!), and it's been hard to argue with the analytics!

------
thrillgore
Classic TechCrunch: Aesthetically pleasing, terrible content.

------
diziet
I love the logo re-design the most. Finally!

------
kwamenum86
Actually an improvement

------
abdophoto
Looks great.

------
rfnslyr
I miss the days where you visited a website and all you got was a 960px wide
centered site with a banner and a clearly distinguishable menu. Maybe if you
were lucky you had a sidebar, and if you were _really_ lucky it wasn't
designed terribly.

This new design resembles that era to a degree for me. Might actually start
using it now.

Dead simple navigation is what I look for every time and this redesign nails
that. I love that as well as the "recent fundings" and footer. Stories ALL the
way down, with a huge ass number for pages gets me excited and has me
potentially spending a _lot_ of time on TC in the future.

It took me about 5 seconds to know exactly how to use the new site, and that's
amazing.

Really gives it that "go to" feel that websites strive for.

edit: looks beautiful on my Nexus 7 as well.

